# Yongnuo 600EX problem



## Eagle Eye (Feb 2, 2015)

Hi folks,

I picked up a Yongnuo 600EX-RT a few weeks ago. Great flash unit. The only issue I'm having is the settings not being retained when I turn the flash unit off and back on, even leaving the batteries in. All custom functions reset to factory default. I'm guessing it's a physical problem with some sort of built-in date battery, but I thought I'd post here just to be sure. Anyone have any guesses?


----------



## ekh00 (Oct 28, 2016)

Strangely, I have the same problem except it's with a used 600EX-RT that I recently acquired. The custom functions get reset on power off (batteries still inside).


----------



## Alex_M (Oct 28, 2016)

I would start with firmware update to see if that fixed the issue:

www.hkyongnuo.com/e-detaily.php?ID=351


Software& Firmware Update Guide:
http://yongnuo.com.cn/app/YN600EX-RT-Updater.zip

Firmware v1.9.0：
http://www.yongnuo.com.cn/app/YN600EX-RT FW V1.9.0.rar



Eagle Eye said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I picked up a Yongnuo 600EX-RT a few weeks ago. Great flash unit. The only issue I'm having is the settings not being retained when I turn the flash unit off and back on, even leaving the batteries in. All custom functions reset to factory default. I'm guessing it's a physical problem with some sort of built-in date battery, but I thought I'd post here just to be sure. Anyone have any guesses?


----------



## rfdesigner (Oct 28, 2016)

I can confirm that's not normal behaviour. Both my units store all their settings.

one more vote for an update.


----------

